# Official Maxim Peptide log and reviews HERE



## Maximpeptides

*Maxim Peptide customers and loggers please review here! We appreciate your business and we are available for you 24 hour's a day  by **Email*


----------



## Maximpeptides

Check out our featured peptide Melanotan 2 Buy 2 get 1 FREE all weekend long. 

Friday 10/3 until midnight *take 40% off* your entire order plus Free SHIPPING Discount code ( FOR40 )

Saturday 10/4  until midnight *take 35% off* your entire order use Discount code ( FOR35 ) 

Sunday 10/5 until midnight *take 30%* off your entire order use Discount code ( FOR33 )



​


----------



## TheBlob

Operation Chiseled Chimp

So typically during these experiments I use pharmaceutical grade ancilliaries, however in support of our sponsor here I will be logging using only Maximpeptides research chems along with AAS regimen.

Protocol will goe as follows
Test E 900mg weekly
Tren E 400mg weekly

Anastrozole 1mg EOD
Cabergoline .5 mg 2xWeekly (I understand this is notoriously unstable in research liquid form, however I have faith in Maxim and feel comfortable giving it a go)
T3 .50 daily.
Clomiphene at the end for PCT, along with HCG.

Goals: like the title says is to chisel in, my chimp will be eating at calorie defecit, weight train 5-6 days a week along with steady state cardio...

Current stats. 220lb, 18% bodyfat. Bench Press 315 lbs, Squat 365, Deadlift 455, Military Press 205.

Will not post diet way too much typing


----------



## Gt500face

Just started running Maxim peptides GHRP6 at 125mcg twice a day for appetite increase. I haven't noticed much increase and it's been one week, but I have noticed that when I don't eat I get a bit shaky. I don't have any experience with GHRP6 so any input or feedback on dosage would be appreciated.


----------



## TheBlob

Injection may be subcutaneous, intramuscular, or intravenous according to personal preference.
Dosing will ordinarily be at least twice per day and preferably 3x/day for best effect, taken at least 30-60 minutes before a meal and at a time of non-elevated blood sugar (in other words, after blood sugar has had time to fall since the most recent meal.) The amount taken generally will be from 50-300 mcg at a time. When using a GHRH along with GHRP-6, dosing should be reduced to 50-100 mcg at a time.


----------



## bronco

Gt500face said:


> Just started running Maxim peptides GHRP6 at 125mcg twice a day for appetite increase. I haven't noticed much increase and it's been one week, but I have noticed that when I don't eat I get a bit shaky. I don't have any experience with GHRP6 so any input or feedback on dosage would be appreciated.



Is this your first time running GHRP?


----------



## Gt500face

bronco said:


> Is this your first time running GHRP?



Yes Bronco, it's my first time. virgin


----------



## TheBlob

Half way through week 1 and I catch the flu...Real nice.

Anyway noexercise today. 
1mg anastrozole
.50 T3
300mg Test.


----------



## Maximpeptides

*Site wide bogo sale* for 12 hours dont miss this one boys!
BUY 1 Get 1 free on everything friday 10/17 use discount code (1FREE)
35% off all orders Saturday 10/18 use discount code (sat35)
30% off all orders on Sunday 10/19 use discount code (sun30) 

 

​


----------



## TheBlob

Nothing to report. I did forget to post pre cycle blood work will report later.

Today working shoulders and cardio
Test 400
Tren 200
T3 .50
Anastrozole 1mg.

Everything smooth as butter


----------



## TheBlob

Ok sorry I still havent posted blood work yet... I promise Ill get to it, im not at home now and dont hace access...

Anyway 
Test 400
Tren 200
T3 .50
Caber .25

Obviously no effect yet, far too early for that... Like I said the anti e, t3, tren and diet combo should have my chimp very trim indeed by the end of this...


----------



## TheBlob

Pre Cycle bloods
CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 4.4 3.4-10.8 x10E3/uL DV
RBC 5.36 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL DV
Hemoglobin 16.5 12.6-17.7 g/dL DV
Hematocrit 50.0 37.5-51.0 % DV
MCV 93 79-97 fL DV
MCH 30.8 26.6-33.0 pg DV
MCHC 33.0 31.5-35.7 g/dL DV
RDW 13.8 12.3-15.4 % DV
Platelets 257 155-379 x10E3/uL DV
Neutrophils 39 LOW 40-74 % DV
Lymphs 43 14-46 % DV
Monocytes 8 4-12 % DV
Eos 9 HIGH 0-5 % DV
Basos 1 0-3 % DV
Neutrophils (Absolute) 1.7 1.4-7.0 x10E3/uL DV
Lymphs (Absolute) 1.9 0.7-3.1 x10E3/uL DV
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.3 0.1-0.9 x10E3/uL DV
Eos (Absolute) 0.4 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL DV
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL DV
Immature Granulocytes 0 0-2 % DV
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL DV
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum 100 HIGH 65-99 mg/dL DV
BUN 13 6-24 mg/dL DV
Creatinine, Serum 1.19 0.76-1.27 mg/dL DV
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 69 >59 mL/min/1.73 DV
eGFR If Africn Am 80 >59 mL/min/1.73 DV
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 11 9-20 DV
Sodium, Serum 136 134-144 mmol/L DV
Potassium, Serum 4.6 3.5-5.2 mmol/L DV
Chloride, Serum 100 97-108 mmol/L DV
Carbon Dioxide, Total 20 19-28 mmol/L DV
Calcium, Serum 9.7 8.7-10.2 mg/dL DV
Protein, Total, Serum 7.0 6.0-8.5 g/dL DV
Albumin, Serum 4.5 3.5-5.5 g/dL DV
Globulin, Total 2.5 1.5-4.5 g/dL DV
A/G Ratio 1.8 1.1-2.5 DV
Bilirubin, Total 0.8 0.0-1.2 mg/dL DV
Alkaline Phosphatase, S 61 44-102 IU/L DV
AST (SGOT) 29 0-40 IU/L DV
ALT (SGPT) 36 0-44 IU/L DV
Testosterone , Serum
Testosterone, Serum 410 348-1197 ng/dL DV
Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH <1.9 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL DV
FSH, Serum
FSH <1.6 1.5-12.4 mIU/mL DV
Estradiol
Estradiol 17.1 7.6-42.6 pg/mL DV
Roche ECLIA methodology


----------



## TheBlob

So initially my chimp was gonna cut, but the poor guy got sick of dieting (unsuccessful dieting mid cycle ruined morale.lol) 
Anyway for about 2 weeks meals have been eat as much as he wants and the additive size has been surprising consudering the use of t3.... So the combo of appetite stimulation of t3 and Tren appetite has been rudiculously high... Anyway the effects have been notable in the beginning stages of this cycle...Re adjust and keep to leaning out goals on monday cycle will last until desired effect is achieved


----------



## speech

codes don't work, your dates are off


----------



## Maximpeptides

speech said:


> codes don't work, your dates are off



Those were last month... new sale
*Yes BOGO "Buy 1 Get 1 FREE"*
*Thursday 11/6 *for 12 hours get bogo chems use *" CHEM"* at checkout.
*Friday 11/7 Take 40% off* all orders use discount code* "NOV40" *at checkout.
*Saturday 11/8 Take 35%* off all orders use discount code *"NOV35"* at checkout.
*Sunday 11/9 Take 30% off* all orders use discount code *"NOV30"* at checkout. 



​


----------



## TheBlob

so everything is going great no signs of any gyno related issues, AI, and other ancilliaries seem to be working just great.... Will be getting more bloods soon to verify this...
T3 has been dropped (but not due to its failure to function) it will be used at a later time... It appeared to work as hunger was noticeably elevated to ridiculous levels


----------



## Maximpeptides

*Maxx BOGO CHEMS!* for the next *12 hours* all chems are buy 1 get 1 FREE, 
After that take *40% *off your entire order until _Sunday at midnight._



​


----------



## bitterStrength

Well I just ordered some caber from Maxim. I now how unstable this can be in liquid form so we will see.  I'll let you know if it's good or not soon.


----------



## bugman

Well,  I have to say..  I was very impressed with my first experience with the pt141.  The 2nd  vial however, not so much.  I'm also not impressed with the cialis. Hopefully it's a mind game because doing business with them was top notch.


----------



## Maximpeptides

*Get 40%* off plus *free shipping* at maximpeptide?


----------



## Youngblood1984

Well I just orderd some things so we will see how it goes . Hope all goes good and comes in fast and the product is good to go . It would be great cause I would recommend them every time someone ask what's a good place I do use another company also but they don't have what I was looking for this time. I did also notice that maxim does have a lot of sales that are good  from time to time.


----------



## Shane1974

You guys sent me some bunk Sildenafil (lot 715). I emailed you and I am waiting on a response. I dosed 150 mg with nothing. I'm sure you guys will make it right, huh?


----------

